# Coil pack upgrade?



## richyboy

Hi there all. When at ultimate dubs yesterday I had a chat with a chap from forge motor sport, I noticed on their display engine they had spacers in between the rocker cover and the coil pack he said that a mk5 golf gti coil pack fits straight in using adapter spacers and make your car run so much smoother?


----------



## Matt B

me and L33JSA have been running them for about 6 months.
You are supposed to run a 1mm gap with them which Lee does but I cant due to meth causing too much in cylinder pressure.

And neither of us run adaptors just some ECS hold down clips and some little bolt extender gizmos


----------



## jamman

Bolt extender gizmos ... I want some

You notice a difference Matt ?


----------



## L33JSA

They are patented I'm afraid to Protein Power Racing.......

Performance wise they are fine - I ran a gap the size of a whores crotch and never experienced any missing, under boost or anything.....and thats with 9.6AFRs lol


----------



## richyboy

So what do I need to upgrade?and what is the part number for the coil


----------



## Matt B

richyboy said:


> So what do I need to upgrade?and what is the part number for the coil


Please read 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... lpacks+gap


----------



## Trouble4

coil packs 2.0 FSI red or black and TSI 2.0 in black

smooths out............... really do not need spacers as they will hold tight enough

but crap can get into chamber.......... your valve cover will that a square spacer or round spacer

the picture below shows 2.0 tsi coil packs and the spacers we make in BLack........


----------

